# Help on showing!!! :help: :whatgoat:



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

HI I have 2 Nigerian Dwarf goats and my female Buttercup is going to show at the fair in September, but Buttercup and I no nothing about showing! I don't know what to have and what to do in the show ring and how to teach her to become a show goat. Please help!!!!!!!! :help: :whatgoat:

P.S can you give me a list on what I need to do?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You may be able to find what you are looking for here, I don't show so I wouldn't know where to start with giving advice.
viewforum.php?f=25&start=0


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Your best bet is to attend a show alone( without your goat) and watch! It takes practice showing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... it is good to go to a show and watch...it is the beginning of... the learning process...and it does help alot.... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what state are you in? maybe we can direct you to a show in the area so you can get an idea of what is all involved.

for starters - its simple dont sweat it. Most people are even willing to help the newcomers (well at least thats how we are in NJ). 

You will want to have your doe shaved before show - so if you dont knwo how to do this contact a breeder in your area and see if they will show you - this is what I did and she was so helpful and I helped her shave some of her goats too that day. 

Look at pictures on line of how a goat is "stacked" this is their show pose. You will want to set her up like that whenever you stop in the ring. 

To "loin" her you will want to run your fingers up and down her back and find that spot just beyond her chine (lower back) that "tickles her" so that she levels out her back and rump. 

When in the show ring always keep the goat between you and the judge (think of it like the goat is meat and you and the judge are the bread of a sandwich). Cross over the front of the goat never the back when switching sides - follow what the person in front of your doe incase you arent sure. Your goat wont loose points if you dont do this but its just how you show a goat. Only in showmanship does what you do count. 

Thats the basics.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

I live in Redding,CA it is near Corning. Thank you so much for your help. Will you please tell me some things you need to have? Thank you again!


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

I was also reading that it is good to have a binder with all of there paper in it, but when I got them the guy didn't give us any papers for them is that bad?
:whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cant show without papers -- you need to get them registered if they are registrable.


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

sorry if I am talking a long time to reply but my computer is super slow. anyway where can I get my goats registered?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

what breed do you have? if they are a standard dairy breed you can register them as grades if they are nigerian dwarf you need to find out if their parents were registered or not - if the parents werent registered then your goats cant be registered sorry


----------



## animallover (Jun 21, 2010)

well the guy we got them from didn't register them :tears: Right know I am disapointed right now maybe I will buy a onder: show goat. how much is it to register a goat? thanks anyway


----------

